# dedicated VRAM - Was ist das? *g*



## irtool (14. September 2007)

Hallo Community,

da ich momentan einen Laptop-Kauf plane bin ich nun schon seit einer Woche dabei mich über aktuelle Geräte etc. zu informieren.
Dabei bin ich schon öfter mal auf den Begriff "dedicated VRAM" gestoßen.
Unter anderem z.B. hier - 
http://acer.de/acereuro/page4.do?sp...62&ctx4=Deutschland&crc=946487593#inu57_42141
(siehe Aspire 5920 Serien-Beschreibung)

Nun frage ich mich, was genau hinter diesem Begriff steckt, denn bisher konnte ich im Internet nichts brauchbares finden.

Ist das nur ein neumodischer Begriff für "SharedMemory" oder was steckt dahinter?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## der-jo (14. September 2007)

Ich würd mal vermuten das es shared memory für die Onboard Graka ist.
Das V von Vram steht wohl für Video 

Wikipedia:
Als Video Random Access Memory (VRAM) bezeichnet man einen mit DRAM technologisch verwandten Speichertyp, der vor allem in den 90er Jahren als lokaler Speicher auf Grafikkarten Anwendung fand. Wichtigste Eigenschaft des Speichers sind getrennte Ein- und Ausgabeleitungen (dual-ported RAM), wodurch simultane Lese- und Schreibzugriffe möglich sind.

Im Laufe der Zeit wurde VRAM durch andere leistungsfähigere Speichertechnologien (z. B. GDDR) ersetzt.

Gelegentlich wird heute fälschlicherweise mit VRAM der Speicher einer Grafikkarte bezeichnet, unabhängig von der Speichertechnologie.


----------



## irtool (14. September 2007)

der-jo am 14.09.2007 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd mal vermuten das es shared memory für die Onboard Graka ist.
> Das V von Vram steht wohl für Video
> 
> Wikipedia:
> ...



Hier mal ein Beispiellaptop - 
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-5920G-302...2090243-8775448?ie=UTF8&qid=1189751729&sr=1-9
NVIDIA® GeForce 8600M GT 1024MB TurboCache(TM) (256MB VRAM, bis zu 768MB shared)

Was genau bedeutet das nun? Die Grafikkarten kann ingesamt mit 1024MB arbeiten, bringt 256mb selber mit (oder die 256mb sind reserviert für die Grafikkarten?) und kann noch zusätzlich 768mb vom Speicher abzwacken?


----------



## EmmasPapa (14. September 2007)

Sie hat 256 MB eigenen Speicher und der Rest kommt vom Systemspeicher


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2007)

EmmasPapa am 14.09.2007 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat 256 MB eigenen Speicher und der Rest kommt vom Systemspeicher




genau.


dedicated wäre "grafikchip-eigenes RAM", und shared ist "zusätzlich vom notebook-RAM genommen"


----------



## irtool (14. September 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten, ihr habt mir damit sehr weiter gehofen 


Wah! Ich habe ein l vergessen und kann es nun nicht editieren weil dieser dämliche schwarze Kasten mich nicht lässt!


----------

